
NSA says “indiscriminate” Facebook hacking allegations “are simply false” - rosser
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/nsa-says-indiscriminate-facebook-hacking-allegations-are-simply-false/
======
mrlyc
The NSA is no longer a credible source.

------
Zigurd
So. Many. Weasel words.

